# Leisure battery in a Sven Hedin/Florida?



## 124802 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hello all,
Glad I found this place, seems a mine of information!
Anyway, in a few days we will be picking up our "new" campervan, a 1985 Westfalia Sven Hedin but it seems to have the layout of a Florida (you can go through the back door). One thing we didn't do when exploring the van was find more than one battery. We found the one behind the drivers seat (LHD) but didn't look any further.
It is our first van so not had any experience on rummaging about but maybe one of you has?
So, anyone had one or know where the other one is or if there is another one?

Thanks in advance,

Chris.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Battery*

Hi Chris and welcome to MHF.

Surprised nobody has posted in reply to your question.

Possibly the battery behind the drivers seat is the habitation battery and the main vehicle battery is under the bonnet.

Is there nothing on the Westfalia site?

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## 124802 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks but the engine is between the seats, not sure it has a bonnet as such :? It's an LT28, the battery seems to be a bit obvious so it could be the leisure battery I have found, some things seem to suggest the vehicle battery might be under the drivers seat (but not sure if they refer to LHD or RHD). Might end up being an interesting hunt when I get my hands on it.
Oh, the only Westfalia site I can find is a forum at westfalia.org, might help but seems to be concentrated on "classic" vans.

Thanks again

Chris.


----------



## 124802 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Might have found it!*

I had ordered a set of translated manuals for a Florida (the guy is also going to translate the Sven Hedin manual if there are differences, top fella! search eBay for the manual if you want one) but it looks like the leisure battery is under the rear bench seat if anyone searches for an answer but only finds my question.

Next question is... hmmm, new topic I suspect 

Thanks for watching/helping.


----------



## ratporchrico (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Tracker1972 - would have replied sooner but been on the road. I have a Westy James Cook which is a very similar configuration to the Sven Hedin except on a Mercedes Sprinter and, as you rightly say the leisure batteries are in the unit behind the bench seat that extends into the lower bed unit. They're accessed through a hatch when the bench seat is moved forward. Mine has two 85 aH gel batteries. I suspect the one behind your drivers seat is the engine battery.
Everything is pretty well squeezed in on the Westy conversions but they're quality is second to none and it all works well. We've just been on a two week tour of Donegal with a fair bit of wild camping thrown in with not a hitch. 
I have a PDF of the VW Westfalia which is useful but is based on a smaller van. Much of the info is common to both though especially the control panel which can be a bit of a headache. PM me with an email address and I'll send it to you.


----------

